# What to do with a ham bone beside split pea/navy bean soup?



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I have a big ham bone with lots of yummy meat still attached. I love a good split pea soup or navy bean soup but my husband and son don't. I am trying to find some creative ideas to use the bone. I was thinking kale soup maybe?? Would love any ideas/recipes.

TIA!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

i just use it for a yummy stock base for a veggie/ham soup like I would for veggie beef soup but ham-y. it's delish!


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

I make the broth and then other kinds of soup. Kale would be delicious in a ham broth.

I made a variation of Pasta Lentiche (Pasta and lentils) with it. Added ditalini, lentils, sauted carrots/celery/onion, and cabbage. Yummy!!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

oooh, I like the idea of lentils!!!









I googled Pasta Lentiche to get a based idea of flavoring etc and most recipes call for green or brown lentils. I have been doing a pantry challenge and noticed a bag of red lentils tucked in the back. I know they are "softer" and break down more than green and brown ones when cooked for longer periods of time. Do you think they would work?


----------



## AuNaturaleMama (Dec 30, 2010)

It's a family tradition for us to save our Christmas hambone and use it to make lentil soup on New Years! It's makes some super delicious soup!


----------



## COgirl19 (Dec 26, 2009)

Collard greens are wonderful cooked with ham bone or a little bacon (one or two pieces is plenty).


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Red beans and rice


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I just like to cook a big pot of navy beans with a ham bone. Those beans get used for everything from soup to refried. I'll even freeze them in portions so I don't have to cook them so often.


----------



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

My parents always made cabbage soup with ham bones. Maybe like this: http://www.food.com/recipe/german-potato-soup-22088 ?


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Hungarian Yellow Wax Bean Soup:

ham bone

whole onion

lots of bite-sized yellow wax beans

finely chopped carrot or two

chopped meaty tomatoes, or kale, or swiss chard, or spinach

a few cloves of garlic

toasted paprika

salt and pepper to taste

Slightly thicken if desired. Add a few diced potatoes if desired.

Yum. 

ETA: Serve with a dollop of sour cream.


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Kumla? http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/original-kumla-recipe-from-mom/Detail.aspx


----------

